# Back Pain



## 21719 (Jul 11, 2006)

HI! I have IBS D. and someone told me to take acidophilus. Does anyone know what that is? Well, let me get on with my original quetion. I was diagnosed with IBS and I have been having serious back and pelvic pain. I have alittle gas, but I don't think that is it!! I have been trying calcium pills and benefiber for the past 3 days. Could that be it. I think I am getting my period anyday, but who knows.... Or maybe it could be a urinary infection??? Please give advise!!


----------



## 22599 (Nov 27, 2006)

Acidophilus (I believe) is a good bacteria found in the gut. It aids in digestion, is found in yogurts and is verygood for the body. When I have diarehha or the flu my Mom always gives me acidphilus pills and yogurt to get my body feeling better again.As for the back and pelvic pain...I have back pain all the time - at 19 years old, I feel like I am 50 because of how bad it gets. I am not sure what the cause of it is or why it hurts, but just wanted to say that you are not alone. Maybe someone else will pipe in with some great information.


----------

